# A warning for cat and dog owners



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I was sent this link by my pet insurance this morning, I was aware that chocolate is dangerous to dogs, but was not aware of how much would have an effect, I was totally unaware of the very serious risks of Muguet plant,* Lily of the Valley* and the dangers of even the water that the flowers may have been put in.

I am sorry that it is all in French, hopefully most people will be able to decipher enough but if you are unsure feel free to ask.

https://www.santevet.com/articles/c...emailing_santevetmag_client&M_BT=103595554420

The dangers relate to both cats and dogs and, of course, many, many families have taken on caring for cats or dogs during the various lockdowns.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When I clicked on the link it automatically translated it to the mother tongue.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I knew about chocolate. Lily of the valley though is a new one on me. Lily, used in flower arrangement, is very toxic to cats. There are a whole host of others, a few of which I have had personal experience of. One of my dogs was caught chewing on Yew in the garden. I had specifically asked the garden designer to not include any plants toxic to animals but because it was called Taxus I did not compute with me that it was Yew. It is very toxic to many animals and the berries, I think, are toxic to humans. Then the same dog ate onion which dropped on the floor. Admitted and on a drip as the symptoms were slow to show so no induced vomiting on that occasion. Then, years ago before we knew about grapes (and raisins) our GSD collapsed after just showing mild symptoms of drinking more. Tests were inconclusive. He died and we did not really know why. Now we know that his penchant for stealing bunches of grapes from the dining room table was his undoing


----------

